# Nuther Salmon meal!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wife whipped up some Cheddar Bay Style biscuits to go with Broiled Salmon!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

<Looks great!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmmmm. One of my favorite fish.


----------

